# Newbie to Bimmerfest - my E36 318iS.....



## localdevdas (Apr 25, 2006)

hi there everyone..........Jeev from NZ..........im new to bimmerfest, and so far i reckon its a top-notch forum!!

here's a couple of shots my my E36 318iS........fully stock except rims...........had a set of clear tialights, but removed it as I thought the standard clears looked better.........

hope you guys like it


----------



## localdevdas (Apr 25, 2006)

totally luv this shot..........took it while i was washing it the other day............


----------



## localdevdas (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

Very clean ride... interesting color! 

Welcome to Bimmerfest! :hi:

--J.


----------

